# محتاج مساعدة في موضوعي Microstip antenna array and butler matrix



## طلال حمدان (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,

اخواني انا مشروعي بهذا الموضوع 
Microstip antenna array and butler matrix
طبعا بواسطة برنامج ADS
ياريت اللي عنده خبره بالموضوع بالمساعدة

واذا احد عنده اقتراحات انه مايبخل علينا فيها

وشكرا لكم
​


----------



## abdo-dz (27 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله, اما بعد انصحك اخي باستعمال CST Microwave Studio بدل ADS (عن تجربة) وان احتجت اى شئ عن الـ Butler Matrix فاخبرنى فقد قمت في مشروعي بانشاء و تصميم UWB 4x4 Butler Matrix مع UWB Antenna Array (اي 3.1 - 10.6 GHz) السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## طلال حمدان (1 ديسمبر 2012)

هلا فيك أخوي
والله يعطيك الف عافيه
المشكلة الدكتور مايبغى الا هذا البرنامج مع اني ماأحبه

عندي اسألة كثيرة راح اغلبك معاي

هذا ايميلي للتواصل

[email protected]

وشكرا لك


----------



## طلال حمدان (4 ديسمبر 2012)

افااا ياأخواني
وين المساعدات والفزعات
​


----------



## طلال حمدان (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ياشباب

وين الردود والمساعدات

المنتدى مرررررررررررره ميت


ساعدووووني


----------



## amirengineer (20 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي بالنسبه للموضوع ,فأنت تحتاج لمتخصص , إذا كنت فمصر فسانصحك بالذهاب للدكتور عصام حشيش "جامعة القاهره" هو عالم في مجال الموجات و تطبيقاتها اما إذا كنت في بلد آخر , فابحث عن المتخصصين ليساعدوك أو قم بمراسلتهم بريدياً.


----------



## طلال حمدان (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ياشباب اللي يقدر يقترح اش اسوي

ياليت يتكلم


----------

